# where did everyone get their tiels?



## jojo09 (Oct 9, 2010)

I was just wondering where everyone got their precious cockatiels from?  I know a lot of you have met with really respectable breeders and what not. Did anyone pick there's up from a local pet store? As some of you know, I adopted gary from another family. Also, if it's not insanely rude of me to ask, what did you pay? Did their price vary from color mutations? It's ok if no one answers that.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got lucky from a pet shop and cost £36 and i got cookie from a breeder and cost £40
Lucky normal grey and only had normal greys, cookie is pearl pied and there was pied but i wanted cookie and they are both same price. Iv been looking and found normal greys are the cheapest


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got dally from a breeder.... she was $80 canadian, handfed. the breeder sold greys (this includes pearls, pieds, and regulars) for $80 and any whiteface mutation for $100. all were handfed.
I got tsuka from kijiji, from someone who was selling the parents and him. he was $50 Canadian, parent raised. parents same price. mother was whiteface cinnamon pearl, father was pearl split pied. he was in worse condition than if i had bought him from our crappy petstores that everyone hates....


----------



## mjs6643 (Oct 17, 2010)

I got Persephone from a specialty pet store called Fauna in New York City. They don't do their own breeding, but they work with local breeders and run a pretty tight store so all the birds are healthy and live in nice big avaries. She cost me $80 and was parent-raised but handfed long enough that she isn't really scared of people.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

I got Zelda from a breeder for $75, she has been handfed so she isn't really scared of people and likes the occasional head scritch.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought Cinnamon from a small shop that does their own breeding. we drove 65 miles to get her, she was posted online. she is a cinnamon pearl pied and was $35charlie is a white faced split to pedal from Petco. he was $65, mill raised and is not tame yet. 
Good Charlotte is from our favorite shop and came super tame from a breeder. she is a white facecinnamon pearl and is split to pied. ?120 for her and worth it. sebastian is from the same shop, different breeder. He is pearl split to pied and a bumble feet guy, $50.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I am getting my first bird from a member on here Cheryl, and she is handraising her.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lair of Dragons Bird Rescue in Lancaster, pa-heis my best friend for 2 years!
Jerry


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Got Freddie from a breeder at a bird fair and she charged me $75. He's a pied (I think?) and all the others in the cage with him were normal grays, and she wanted the same price for all of them. She was charging by age instead of color. Next to Freddie's cage were slightly older babies -- he was 8 weeks, they were 6 months -- and they were only $60, and next to them were 1-year-olds for $50. None of them except Freddie told me to take them home. Freddie threw himself at the side of the cage and peeped frantically at me, so obviously, he wanted me as much as I wanted him.  Color was no consideration when I went looking for a tiel. I think he's beautiful, but that's because I love him. I wouldn't care what mutation he was and I'd have paid her whatever she asked in order to take him home!


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

I got my tiel from a breeder of 20 years and drove an hour or so to meet him and again to collect him


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I got Amber and Isaac for $80 U.S. dollars from a previous owner. And I got Grace and Jagger from a great conure breeder for free. 

However, my local pet store, Emmon's Tropical Fish, sells hand-tamed greys for 125 and hand-tamed lutinos for 150. Petco sells babies for about 60 each, but they are babies and are in horrible conditions and are untamed!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I got Birdie from a local bird specility store for $150 and Buddy from a breeder a couple hours away for $70


----------



## jojo09 (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks so much you guys for all of your replies. when gary and i have a closer bond i would like to look into bringing home a female tiel. for now though i want him to have all of my love and attention. he deserves it  i wish i knew where his previous owner purchased him from. i'm guessing a pet store because of his personality. even when his last owner was around he wasn't too cuddly with other people. though i must say, if he is mill bred and pet shop sold he is a darn good bird. he's four and can be very very sweet when he wants to be. he gives me hope for when we get another because it might come down to just going to a local shop. right now i can't find tiels anywhere! in the two petcos and the one petsmart i went too there was one bird. then i looked on craigslist to see if maybe there were any adults in need of good homes. nothing. then i tried looking for local breeders. so far i've only found one and she wanted $100.00 american for an adult semi-tame male who i do believe had been used for breeding. i couldn't believe she wanted that much. especially because they were all regular greys like gary. seemed a little high to me.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

I got Liberty from a breeder friend in Texas, Munchkin was left in an apartment after the people moved and he was just a baby, so I rescued him..and had to finsih hand feeding him, he was left to starve to death..but he made up for it when I brought him home, he has not stopped eating for almost 2years..lol


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I got my first tiels from local pet shops. I can't remember how much they cost but they were both Christmas presents from my parents so they wouldn't have been silly money. Billy was free from a friend whose teenage son had lost interest in him. They actually said he was getting on and wouldn't last much longer as he was slowing down and hardly ate. He was 4 at the time


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is so sad i cant believe kids these days they want something so bad then losing interest so quickly


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

2 from pet store 1 from a family member.

My first one came from my aunt cause she didnt want to take care of him any more I almost got the cat but didnt it wanted back downstairs with my mother. SO, i ended up with the tiel followed by 2 more tiels from pet stores the same one of course.


----------



## HungryBird (Oct 10, 2010)

I know of Fauna! I love that store!

My male flew in someone's window and they were planning on killing him so I took him home. Much later on I adopted a female to keep him company. They were both free.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

HungryBird said:


> I know of Fauna! I love that store!
> 
> My male flew in someone's window and they were planning on killing him so I took him home. Much later on I adopted a female to keep him company. They were both free.



 how could they glad you have got him


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

All mine were pet shop birds. Normal Grey was $90, Whiteface Cinnamon Pied was $110 and Pied was $120 (wf was from different store to others). All handraised.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I got Arnie from a fantastic breeder in Wishart, Qld $85AUS. She was so lovely, and obviously raised chicks because she loves birds. I had previously been to another breeder who had a hideous setup in her living room, with birds crammed in cages, boxed and covered on the floor. When she opened the cage door they fell onto the carpet. The lady I ended buying from had hers out on a playgym eating spinach and knew them all individually, told me how to care for them, what to buy, gave me samples and stuff to read. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

My first two cockatiels were just aviary birds that a friend gave me, though they were fairly tame. I only had them for a few years as they were already fairly old.

My other 'tiel, a hand reared pied, I bought from a breeder, for $100AU. Unfortunately he flew away. I'll be getting another one soon, perhaps a 12 month old but friendly & hand reared one for $50-100 from a breeder.


----------



## mjs6643 (Oct 17, 2010)

HungryBird said:


> I know of Fauna! I love that store!
> 
> My male flew in someone's window and they were planning on killing him so I took him home. Much later on I adopted a female to keep him company. They were both free.


I just wish Fauna didn't put budgies and cockatiels in the same aviary. The budgies were such jerks to Persephone that she only has two tail feathers. 

Needless to say I make fun of her for being beaten up by budgies on a daily basis.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats so cruel im going through the same with tweety she is an evil budgie who will pick on lucky for no reason


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I got Nimbus from a breeder in Southern California for $60 US Dollars and drove 4 hours total to get her. I got Yagudo from a breeder on Vancouver Island for $100 Canadian dollars and drove 6 hours total to get him.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Got Rio from a "breeder" and paid $45 US for her (parent raised), this was 11 years ago. Don't believe she charged any different for any of the mutations. As far as she was concerned, they're all cockatiels *shrugs*

Littlefoot came from a local parrot store, and he was $99 US. He was handfed from 3wks old, and as far as I can remember, they charge a flat rate on their 'tiels.


----------



## HungryBird (Oct 10, 2010)

My parakeets and cockatiels can't live together for that exact reason. The parakeets are huge bullies. They left my female cockatiel alone because she was not playing with them and they knew she was bigger and had a bigger beak. My poor male is too sweet to defend himself from those little terrors!


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

I got kiwi from this amazing breeder, and when i say amazing i also mean environment, he has more than one children, a wife, two dogs, other type of birds so kiwi was suchhhh a social bird! Will crawl and climb on anyone she meets 

She is a lutino pearl pied, and 110dollars  i absolutely love her and if i were ever to get another bird i'd go back to the same breeder


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

HungryBird said:


> My parakeets and cockatiels can't live together for that exact reason. The parakeets are huge bullies. They left my female cockatiel alone because she was not playing with them and they knew she was bigger and had a bigger beak. My poor male is too sweet to defend himself from those little terrors!


Tweety would bully dobby by not letting him eat or go to sleep and being nasty to lucky so i put dobby in with lucky and they was ok, i seperated play time tweety by herself or tweety with others for an hour or 2 so she wasnt alone. Dobby and lucky was getting on great and lucky asking dobby for scritches which he wasnt sure of http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15591 then since tweety was good and i felt guilty i let her with lucky and dobby. Dobby then didnt want anything to do with lucky and kept going to tweety and they was both nasty to her, she was lonely and i so felt really bad so thats why i got cookie. Now its all changed tweety will still pick on dobby and not as much to lucky and lucky does not like dobby one bit now (iv told him its his own fault because he turned on her)
Budgies are so evil


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

I got Nero form a breeder at a bird fair he was totally hand raised. He was $100 and he is a white face pied pearl I believe,

I got Neveen from a live stock sale. She was hand raised but not worked with. I paid $25 for her she is a Lutino


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tilly - Breeder $80
Mali - Breeder $80
Rosalie - Rehome (no fee)
Basil - Rehome (no fee)
Ella - Breeder $90
Theo - Rehome (no fee)
Emmit - Breeder $100
Larry - Rehome (no fee)
Charlie - Rehome (no fee)
Freddy - Rehome (no fee)
Shiro - Pet Store $150 (I am pretty sure, but he is the most we have paid for a Cockatiel)
Leo - Foster (no fee)
Tosca - Foster (no fee)
Chick #1 - Breeder $0
Chick #2 - Breeder $0

(BTW - "breeder" means I got the bird from a breeder in case it gets mixed up with the Cockatiel being a breeder)


----------

